# Lets see your Farm Tractor Snow Plow



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Like see everybody that use a Farm tractor For Snow work
Im kinda late getting mine geared up for season going put it together tomorrow
But here a tractor seen on craigs list Kinda kool Im a ford fan


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here my 1993,7740 4WD 
Front Plow is a 1993 Coats 11ft wide 4ft tall With custom Sideboards That I made in 93
Rear blade is 10ft wide 
It will push a lot of snow


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1372033 said:


> Like see everybody that use a Farm tractor For Snow work
> Im kinda late getting mine geared up for season going put it together tomorrow
> But here a tractor seen on craigs list Kinda kool Im a ford fan


that thing is SWEET i bet it gets a little cold out there if you are out at night trying to keep up with the storm. nice post.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

contractor078;1373190 said:


> that thing is SWEET i bet it gets a little cold out there if you are out at night trying to keep up with the storm. nice post.


Thinking about going and buy it and restore it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cant belive no else use Tractors for snow service 
I guess Im only country boy on here lol


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Friend of mine has an IH 5288 that he fabbed up an old 10' municipal plow on the front of. Looks pretty good, don't know if he's really used it yet though.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

We use a 1570 case with a 12 foot scoopdogg pusher works well for us


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

blaster;1377539 said:


> We use a 1570 case with a 12 foot scoopdogg pusher works well for us


Any pics to show


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

I will see if I can get some on here.


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment Scan_Doc0001.pdf
here is last years pic 13' home made box


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

blaster;1382298 said:


> View attachment 105510
> here is last years pic 13' home made box


I bet that fun being 2wd


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

Its not bad i have 1 ton on the 3 point and the tires are loaded it dont like to back up from the pile 
I will get more pic of the new pusher


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1373217 said:


> Thinking about going and buy it and restore it


be a killer restore project if you do take plenty of pics during and after. good looking little rig


----------



## VOGLERny (May 10, 2012)

Used to plow paths for my horses with this 2 wheel drive piece of junk. Fun but i got stuck soo many times..
No more horses. no more problem


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

built this a few years ago... works great


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Team_Arctic;1522325 said:


> built this a few years ago... works great


Is that a Coats plow


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

no it was a old monroe straight blade I made the wings that are on it.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Other than sporting an arctic now, this is one of mine.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

i have my 2007 new holland tn95da with a 7'-11' front plow and a 7'-11' pull plow. love it


----------

